
A Brief Guide to CLOS (1998) - rfreytag
http://www.aiai.ed.ac.uk/~jeff/clos-guide.html#
======
zachbeane
This is a not a good guide. Avoid Graham too.

PCL is much better. Keene too. Seek out Joe Marshall's Warp Speed intro too.

~~~
auvi
For anyone not able to quickly locate the above mentioned items:-

PCL: (Practical Common Lisp):
[http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/](http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/) (chapters
16 & 17)

Keene: (Object-Oriented Programming in COMMON LISP: A Programmer's Guide to
CLOS): [http://www.amazon.com/Object-Oriented-Programming-COMMON-
LIS...](http://www.amazon.com/Object-Oriented-Programming-COMMON-LISP-
Programmers/dp/0201175894/)

Warp Speed intro: [http://xach.com/lisp/jrm-clos-
guide.html](http://xach.com/lisp/jrm-clos-guide.html)

------
EdwardCoffin
I just finished reading Sonya Keene's _Object-Oriented Programming in Common
Lisp_ cover-to-cover. There is a _lot_ of stuff in there that just can't be
covered by a brief guide for sure, a lot of pretty useful stuff, knowledge of
which would quite possibly cause one to structure one's program in a
substantially different way, if one knew about it. I highly recommend reading
it if you intend to use CLOS for anything serious, and poring over the
extended case study implementing streams is useful too, tedious though it
might be. There are, however, some things that got changed between the
printing of the book and the finalization of CLOS as we see in CL today. We
write a _describe-object_ method instead of a _describe_ method, for example,
and there is no longer a _with-added-methods_ special form.

~~~
justinhj
Seconded. This is one of the best books on object oriented programming in
general.

